# New cage trauma



## Gandolf38 (Mar 22, 2011)

I upgraded my tegu's cage over the weekend. It is an aquarium, just like his last one, just much bigger. I am using the same type of substrate and the same cage furniture. He was introduced to it last night, and after exploring for about an hour, he settled down & went to sleep under his favorite rock. Today, however, he has been pacing back & forth, in every corner, trying to get out, and inconsolable--he doesn't want to eat, doesn't want a bath, doesn't want to be petted, doesn't want out on the floor; in other words--he is just plain unhappy. I am about to put him back in the old cage for the time being, as I am upset seeing him so unhappy. Any suggestions? Has anyone had a similar experience? This new setup is definitely better for him in several ways; yet, he is very stressed. I upgraded him once before, and it was no big deal. He adjusted to it the same day.


----------



## Toby_H (Mar 22, 2011)

Try blocking the back and sides of the aquarium. You can use any sort of aquarium background, tape dark paper over the glass, paint it, etc, etc...

This may help him feel less 'exposed'....


----------



## Gandolf38 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you so much, that was one thing I had thought of; how do you attach those aquarium backing to the inside?


----------



## Toby_H (Mar 22, 2011)

Some of them are self adhesing by static electricity... Vaseline smeared very thin will attach the plastic sheets... Most of my fish tanks have painted back/sides (regular latex house paint)... Taping paper in place works but will look cheap... I have a 10 gal that I simply put strips of electrical tape slightly overlapping to black out some walls/sections...


----------



## Rhetoric (Mar 22, 2011)

Great idea Toby. I had to do that with my beardie, he would not stop glass dancing... I just got some wrapping paper and taped it to the outside of the tank, it wasn't very beautiful but once he got more familiar with his enclosure I was able to take it down and hes been alright since.
Is the new cage in a different area? Maybe one where he can see other pets if you have any?


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 23, 2011)

I've used black paper on the outside and it was OK. For my ameiva, he would try to climb on the plants on a decorative background, lol. So I had to go with plain paper. I've also found that getting an enclosure off the ground helps.


----------



## Gandolf38 (Mar 23, 2011)

These ideas are really helping, and I'm SO glad I found this forum! I did try to use electrical tape to put up a background, but it didn't stay well, and he ALSO try to climb rocks on the picture while I was putting it up! I think I'll get something solid. And yes, his cage is on the other side of the room. The red tail is sort of across, he can probably see her. No other pets, tho


----------

